# Online order from US



## ivok (Sep 3, 2012)

anyone order a bow online from US?
is there any duty fee?

there's some great deals south of the border but with the exchange rate and if any duty... may not be as good as it looks
thanks in advance


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

There won't be any "duty" charge, but you will be charged taxes and I think a 5 or 10 dollar processing fee. Don't get it sent by anything other than USPS though or you will be charged a huge brokerage fee...


----------



## wheelie (Mar 2, 2009)

@thunderbolt has it right. Only USPS. You will owe something upon arrival. Although I did receive a couple bows and was not charged anything. Other side sent them as gifts. Most bows were not to bad pricewise through mail. One bow came UPS and brokerage was half the price I paid for the bow.


----------



## F/F 3Der (Mar 23, 2008)

Dont be to sure you wont pay duty on usps as I have been charged before. duty and taxes


----------



## ivok (Sep 3, 2012)

if the looney wasn't a peso it would be an easier decision :set1_thinking:


----------



## FoxLSX (Oct 4, 2015)

Duty seems to be hit or miss on any parcels I bring in. Definitely avoid UPS though, as they will most certainly charge brokerage on your parcel on top of any duty/taxes, which can get very expensive. I have had good luck with Purolator and FedEx, but I'd still recommend USPS. I'm lucky now, I live 30 minutes from the border, so I just ship everything stateside and take advantage of free shipping most places offer and then pick it up at a depot.


----------



## TER (Jul 5, 2003)

There is definitely no duty on archery equipment between the US and Canada. You will be charged at least 5% sales tax (more likely around 10%) depending on the province you are in. Those who claim they paid duty are confused. Use USPS and not UPS to avoid brokerage fees.


----------



## ivok (Sep 3, 2012)

thanks for info guys :thumbs_up


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2015)

Anything made in USA is duty free because of free trade. Use USPS to avoid brokerage fee. You only need to pay GST/HST but sometimes there are no tax. Usually on item less than $200 but not sure.


----------



## aledub (Nov 10, 2015)

I order from the US a lot (less lately due to the cdn peso) but have always found that no taxes or fees for anything less than $100. As soon as it's over that it's mostly hit, sometimes miss. Anything from a place like Brownell's will get dinged for sure. They must screen them more closely in case of prohibited items being shipped or something. But Lancaster will be 50/50.


----------

